# Planning to install my power feeder for my pdm30



## Blouin55 (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks to YYCHM (Craig) and David_R8, i looked at your posts about it...will start soonly, still in planning.


----------



## Blouin55 (Apr 4, 2022)

Next step ...holes and threads.


----------



## Blouin55 (Apr 4, 2022)

Another step ahead..


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 4, 2022)

You sir do not waste any time. That's looking good!


----------



## Blouin55 (Apr 4, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> You sir do not waste any time. That's looking good!


Pretty much easier with the "ins" i got.


----------



## Blouin55 (Apr 11, 2022)

Job done, dro and feeder...next, programming dro's.


I had to invert the microswitches inside...


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 11, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> I had to invert the microswitches inside...



I had to as well.


----------



## phaxtris (Apr 11, 2022)

You guys put the limit switch on....myne is just dangling, LOL


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 11, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> You guys put the limit switch on....myne is just dangling, LOL



I eventually removed mine as I missed the hard stop more than I used the switch.  The switch didn't stop on a dime either which was rather concerning.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 11, 2022)

What are limit switches?
Kidding! I never installed them on mine either as I don't see a need.


----------



## Blouin55 (Apr 11, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> What are limit switches?
> Kidding! I never installed them on mine either as I don't see a need.


Those were pre wired in the feeder, pretty easy to install in 10-15 minutes...they could be "stupid proof"...one more  protection for the beginner i'm.


----------



## LenVW (Apr 11, 2022)

Good work Michel.
You never know when you need that backup ‘stupid proof’.
I have seen experienced machinists get distracted for a few seconds.
Nice to have a ‘fail safe’ when a power source is applied to any machinery.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 11, 2022)

Ok, ok I'll install them...


----------



## Blouin55 (Apr 12, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Ok, ok I'll install them...


The most is to protect the feeder from itself, to avoid it hurt the edge of the mill.


----------



## phaxtris (Apr 12, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Ok, ok I'll install them...



Don't fall victim to peer pressure ! Stay strong !


----------



## historicalarms (Apr 12, 2022)

I installed mine when I bought the power feed prob a dozen yrs ago now and have used it 3 or 4 times in that time....not used much but if i take the time to set the trip button then I must have thought it worthwhile at the time.


----------

